

Ask HN: ImLocated.com Domain Free For Best Concept - theandym

I registered the domain ImLocated.com a while back, but never used it. I'd be happy to let it go to someone who is going to use it for a project. If you're interested, track me down (I'm not hard to get in touch with) and send me a message with your idea (general terms, no specifics necessary). I'll give it away over the weekend to the person with the most interesting concept (by my standards at least).
======
sixQuarks
A web site where people stranded on a deserted island can let the world know
where they are - and to send help immediately.

